# Dodo Lime Prime Lite



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi Guys 

I tried Dodo Lime prime lite it is difficult to use
and leaves some smearing and hazy look ! I used some Meg's last touch to remove smearing residue .

do you have any advise to make work easier ?


Thanks


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

It is oily just dont leave so long as the product is really good.


----------



## Toolman (Nov 17, 2007)

I found the same...remove immediately don't leave it on for too long.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Use it wipe on wipe off style maxi, should be ok then.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Dipesh said:


> Use it wipe on wipe off style maxi, should be ok then.


and with damp pad could be better ?
Such as zymol hd-cleanse


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I guess you could but I've always used it dry. 

It may spread easier on a damp pad I think. I'll give it a go next time!


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Out of the sun on cool panels ... wipe on ... wipe off. I like to use a terry or microfibre pad to massage in and then just wipe it straight off. It's a cleaner and although there are some "polishing oils" in the mix, there is no benefit from leaving it on the paint.

Have you used Meguiars #7? Same technique.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you paul :thumb:
wipe on - wipe off i will try it again :thumb:
lime prime lite sound like Zymol hd-cleanse in application method 
maybe the weather is little humid yesterday and that cause some problem or maybe because i used waterless wash and that make lime prime lite "stick" in paint !

BTW I applied Dodo SN over lime prime lite on black solid colour this time and the result a lot of gloss and bright sharp reflection ...sometime i feel the SN look Similar sealant especially when i use it with lime lite . Also before 2 weeks I applied Swissvax Bos on the same car on the front wing only , I can say the Bos after 2 weeks still great it look deeper/warmer than SN . 
The Swissvax Bos bring good balance of gloss and wetnesss with deeper shine while SN bring a lot of reflection and glassy look with great clarity but less depth .Maybe I don't like Swissvax Bos but on solid colour work better than pearlscent/metallic paint.

Both are great waxes and each has it's own look .


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

I apply with a finishing pad and then immediately wipe off.:thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

It is best to only be used as a wipe on, wipe off product (as mentioned above).

Our website mentions this effect on the Lime Prime Lite page:

http://www.dodojuice.com/lime-prime-lite-pre-wax-cleanser.html

Oily products like glazes are susceptible to oil hologramming, especially because the lack of micro-abrasives mean there is little 'release' from the surface as with polishes.


----------



## Le Chim (Mar 25, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> and with damp pad could be better ?
> Such as zymol hd-cleanse


Yes I use it with a damp standard (yellow) foam applicator. Use very little of it (2/3 tiny drops per panel). Wipe on/of per panel out of the sun.
With this method there aren't any issues with the product.


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

I use an Even Coat Applicator. Use the product sparingly. Wipe on / Wipe off. When finished I give the whole car a final buff.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Tip, use a damp applicator pad. Makes the product spread easier, as well as making it a lot easier to buff off, particularly if using on a warm sunny day as it can dry quite quickly if working hard. Be sure to buff off straight away working on a small section at a time.


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Its a wipe on/off product, i spray some LT onto the cloth for removing, and comes off easy, i love it :thumb:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> It is best to only be used as a wipe on, wipe off product (as mentioned above).
> 
> Our website mentions this effect on the Lime Prime Lite page:
> 
> ...


Thank you 
and you need to change some information written on bottle 
because leave it to dry 2-3 min is not good idea


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes, the label packaging needs to reflect the higher risk of hologramming. :thumb: Basically, leaving for 2-3 minutes will be fine for most paints in normal ambient conditions in the UK (our market when the product was initially launched) but it is too precise (and unworkable) for a growing number of customers around the world, and also not the best recommendation given the prevalence of UV damaged cars, and so it will be changed to 'wipe on, wipe off' shortly. In Qatar it is very much WOWO


----------



## Bence (Dec 21, 2006)

Orca said:


> Have you used Meguiars #7? Same technique.


Dunno, I used #7 on a black CR-V under the full sun and intentionally left it on a surface to dry fully. And although it's a non-drying oil, which only skins but never dries really, it dried out nicely and came off extremely easily.

Maxi, have you tried the Victoria cleanses?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

If it can 'skin' it can dry 

The paint surface itself will be the biggest factor in oil hologramming.

Olive oil is a better example of a very slow drying oil and you can apply that on undamaged clearcoat and it will just wipe off perfectly with no hologramming. Yes apply it to damaged clear and it'll be weeks before it goes.

Bence, have you tried LPL on your black CR-V - chance are that you will be able to leave that on as long as the Megs and wipe it off just as easily


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I spray my pad with Megs final inspection, wipe on wipe off.. When I first got DDLPL I hated it, as applied via the oh so wrong instructions on the back..

Once you have the hang of it, it is great stuff, although I must admit, I do prefer megs glaze, horses for courses..


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Bence said:


> Dunno, I used #7 on a black CR-V under the full sun and intentionally left it on a surface to dry fully. And although it's a non-drying oil, which only skins but never dries really, it dried out nicely and came off extremely easily.
> 
> Maxi, have you tried the Victoria cleanses?


No , I will buy Victoria cleanses Deep and lite I trust in all Victoria Products ,
Victoria always made top quality products. 
BTW Bence Chaos still fresh and sheeting water since January :lol:


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

LP lite+RBOE are the painful combo, although that combo gave me the bests result ever!


----------



## mike89 (Jun 6, 2009)

how do you get rid of the holgraming then? Is it a case of redoing it, or would a wax clean it all up?
stupidly, i have applied LP tothe whoe car, then attempted to wipe off. 
I now know that it is a wipe on wipe off product........lol
need help asap btw, im in the middle doing it now!
mikey


----------



## Tom42 (Oct 13, 2009)

In the heat it can be hard to remove so best to use it on a cool day


----------



## mike89 (Jun 6, 2009)

its warm all week


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

mike89 said:


> its warm all week


Apply it in the shade and u'll be fine.. obviously still wipe on and off. To remove the hazing as you said have you tried some QD?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Surprise ! yesterday i tried LPL in hot humid weather ...LPL Very easy to use now ! easier than some waxes :doublesho !
I Know the reason now Why the LPL difficult to use and leaves smear/haze in the past ,
because i used Werkstat waterless product to clean the surface ...I noticed that every time the LPL becomes more difficult . but after regular wash the LPL work perfectly without issue :thumb: .


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

i have used both megs #7 and LPL, both leave good results but as a wipe on wipe off LPL has the edge, as #7 only skins you can chase it round sometimes searching for better results


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

LPL is a bit tricky to use but did very well in an independent glossmeter test vs some other products. We always suggest using as a WIPE ON WIPE OFF product and don't allow it to dry on the panel. It should also be kept away from 'porous' paints and clearcoats that have signs of UV damage to the surface, as it will sink into these surfaces and be difficult to remove due to the oils. Old reds and blacks will be the worst affected.

New labelling on the LPL bottles better describes how to use it, get the best from it and avoid the frustrations of it hologramming. Lime Prime is easier to use in comparison as the micro abrasives give the product some 'release' from the surface and stop it sinking in as much.


----------



## laidbackman (Apr 10, 2010)

Dodo Factory said:


> LPL is a bit tricky to use but did very well in an independent glossmeter test vs some other products. We always suggest using as a WIPE ON WIPE OFF product and don't allow it to dry on the panel. It should also be kept away from 'porous' paints and clearcoats that have signs of UV damage to the surface, as it will sink into these surfaces and be difficult to remove due to the oils. Old reds and blacks will be the worst affected.
> 
> New labelling on the LPL bottles better describes how to use it, get the best from it and avoid the frustrations of it hologramming. Lime Prime is easier to use in comparison as the micro abrasives give the product some 'release' from the surface and stop it sinking in as much.


Hmmm....new to all this but "interesting" to note that the bottle I have just bought from CleanYourCar still states on the label "leave for 2 to 3 minutes" ????

So just what is the advice on how to use your product ?


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

LPL can be applied via a rotary?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Flakey said:


> LPL can be applied via a rotary?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=58237

I prefer use it by hand wipe on wipe off :thumb:


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Reflectology said:


> i have used both megs #7 and LPL, both leave good results but as a wipe on wipe off LPL has the edge, as #7 only skins you can chase it round sometimes searching for better results


Apples and oranges. Different products. One is a glaze, and a good one, the other is a cleaner with a bit of gloss enhancers thrown in.


----------



## chewy_ (Mar 5, 2014)

Dodo Factory said:


> LPL is a bit tricky to use but did very well in an independent glossmeter test vs some other products. We always suggest using as a WIPE ON WIPE OFF product and don't allow it to dry on the panel. It should also be kept away from 'porous' paints and clearcoats that have signs of UV damage to the surface, as it will sink into these surfaces and be difficult to remove due to the oils. Old reds and blacks will be the worst affected.
> 
> New labelling on the LPL bottles better describes how to use it, get the best from it and avoid the frustrations of it hologramming. Lime Prime is easier to use in comparison as the micro abrasives give the product some 'release' from the surface and stop it sinking in as much.


Dodo,

How does LP compare with LPL in terms of gloss? Does one give off a glossier look than the other? Thanks


----------



## Salo87 (Oct 22, 2015)

does Supernatural Micro prime performs better than Lpl ? is more user friendly by hand ? I need to wipe on wipe off or I can cover the whole car and than remove ?


----------

